# Berechnung von Kugeln!



## Fanaticas (30. Okt 2010)

Huhu,
ich habe ein Aufgabe bekommen,welche ich lösen muss bis Montag!
Wurde mit Java und Bluej ins kalte Wasser geworfen und hoffe nun,dass wer so nett ist und mir hilft.
Hier ist die Aufgabenstellung:
Gegeben ist eine Klasse zur Berechnung von Kugeln. Es sind zwei Methoden
public double oberflaeche()
public double volumen()
zu entwickeln, die für den gegebenen Kugelradius die Oberfläche bzw. das Volumen als Ausgabewert zurückgeben. 

In diese Vorlage muss das dann rein:

public class Kugel {
    private double radius;
    public Kugel(double startRadius){
		radius = startRadius;
    }
    public double oberflaeche(){
	// hier bitte Quelltext einfuegen		


   }	

    public double volumen(){
	// hier bitte Quelltext einfuegen		


   }	

Wäre wer von euch so nett und könnte mir helfen?
Ich danke euch,
Fanatic


----------



## Hemme (30. Okt 2010)

Ich glaube, hier in diesem Forum schreibt dir niemand einfach so einen Code. Und wenn nur gegen Bezahlung...^^

aber wir müssen schon wissen, wie weit deine Java kenntnisse reichen..
was genau stellt denn für dich das problem dar?


----------



## Marcinek (30. Okt 2010)

kugeloberfläche

4 * r ^2 * pi

kugel volumen

4/3  * pi * r ^3

Hast du weitere Fragen?


----------



## Fanaticas (30. Okt 2010)

NAja also ich hab wie gesagt erst 2 Wochen Info und weiss jtz iwie gar nicht so recht wie ich starten soll!
Ich weiss,es wäre sehr dreisst hier hinzuschreiben,mir soll das wer lösen!
Nur wäre es einfach nur nett,wenn sich jmd als ne Art Mentor bereit erklären würde?!


----------



## Marcinek (30. Okt 2010)

Seit 2 Wochen? - Dann ist das eine triviale Aufgabe.

Und die Lösung habe ich bereits geschrieben.


----------



## Hemme (30. Okt 2010)

Ich denke mal, dass du, wenn du eine solche Aufgabe gestellt bekommst, schon eine Ahnung davon hast, was Datentypen sind und so, oder??

Oder hast wirklich gar keine Ahnung? Das kann ich mir so nicht vorstellen..


----------



## Fanaticas (30. Okt 2010)

Naja ich studiere nun,hatte aber vorher kein Info anner Schule.
Muss das aber belegen,weil es mit zu meinem Bereich reingehört?!


----------



## Marcinek (30. Okt 2010)

Was studierst du? - Ist das ein Kernfach oder Nebenfach?


----------



## Fanaticas (30. Okt 2010)

Technische Bildung auf Lehramt....Naja und das hier gehört in EAD1...Einführung in Algorithmen und Datentechniken!


----------



## LoR (30. Okt 2010)

*1.Klasse*


```
public class Kugel {
    private double radius;

    public Kugel(double startRadius){
        radius = startRadius;
    }
    public double oberflaeche(){
        // hier bitte Quelltext einfuegen
        // 4 * r ^2 * pi
    }
    public double volumen(){
        // hier bitte Quelltext einfuegen
        // 4/3 * pi * r ^3
    }
}
```

*2.Klasse ("Startklasse")*

```
public class Main {
    public static void main(String args[]) {
        Kugel kugel = new Kugel(/*Radius einfügen*/);
        System.out.println("Oberfläche: " + kugel.oberflaeche());
        System.out.println("Volumen: " + kugel.volumen());
    }
}
```

Lege beide Klassen in Bluej an und ersetze den auskommentierten Text mit Javacode.


----------

